# This is Simba, the most handsome kitty in Wales.



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm new here so thought if share some photos of my kits! I have an Instagram where I post a lot of lovely photos of my boy of you're interested! (username: missleahandmrsima).

Currently here looking for advice on a sudden behaviour change in him, head over to the behaviour section for more info and drop me a comment if you have any thoughts on the matter.

But for now, enjoy the photos of the most handsome cat in Wales (he'd probably argue that he's the most handsome cat in the world though:wink: )


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

I only seem to be able to upload 1 photo at a time, if you know of a way I can correct this let me know!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Simba's Adorable!!


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> OMG! Simba's Adorable!!


And he knows it! :wink:


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow!!! what a handsome guy!!!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Beautiful kitty!! How regal!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Gorgeous. He looks like a leopard or some exotic wild cat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Leah, I'm wondering what "generation" Simba is?
We've got someone on the forum, who's hubby is interested in a Bengal...
I've heard the further along the line they are, the easier they are to be pets...
F1, being one generation removed from the wild cat, and F4, being four times removed from the wild cat, etc.
Is this something you took into consideration when you decided to get Simba?
He is such a striking cat!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, he's stunning! And he looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow! great markings. Yes I agree the most handsome cat in Wales! Hands down!!!


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Leah, I'm wondering what "generation" Simba is?
> We've got someone on the forum, who's hubby is interested in a Bengal...
> I've heard the further along the line they are, the easier they are to be pets...
> F1, being one generation removed from the wild cat, and F4, being four times removed from the wild cat, etc.
> ...



Hi,

We did take it into account but because he's our first Bengal we went for one that was more domestic than wild, I'm not sure exactly what generation he is actually! When I looked at his family tree I think he worked out as being about 8 or 9 generations away from the wild alc. Everyone has said that his temperament is great (they always add in at the end 'for a Bengal' haha), he has his wild moments where he sprints from room to room, he's very full if energy and we play with him at least 2 times a day, and it has to be very hard play to tire him out! Oh and he's very loud and vocal too  But he's never bitten or been aggresive towards us or any guests! He's a sweetie  so although they're high maintenance, it's so rewarding, as with any little kitty! I'd suggest getting a generation quite far away from the wild cat if it's the first, although if you're very experienced with cats in general and fancy a challenge an F3 might be a good start  

I know a man with an F2 and a lot of what he says is similar to Simba, but he's less of a 'lap cat' in my opinion. Not one for cuddles, and LOVES to fight with other cats, very territorial, you can see that wild streak in him!

I suppose it depends on what the person is looking for  although just a side note, bengals are often found at shelters because they are too much to handle, so if he's not worried about age or particular markings, there may be a great bengal waiting for someone to save him


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Wow! great markings. Yes I agree the most handsome cat in Wales! Hands down!!!



My favourite markings of his are on his legs, but he's a beautiful boy yes


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, I clicked on this thinking this was going to be an "average" looking kitty, but clearly I was totally wrong. I think you just may be right, he clearly is the best looking kitty in Wales, maybe even Europe, and maybe, just maybe, the world!!


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Ok, I clicked on this thinking this was going to be an "average" looking kitty, but clearly I was totally wrong. I think you just may be right, he clearly is the best looking kitty in Wales, maybe even Europe, and maybe, just maybe, the world!!











He loves it when people love him  he also loves the camera haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

Caturday cat nap 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh gosh...there's so much to love about him!
I love his coat pattern, those rosettes! And how soft and silky his fur seems to be! But his wide, acqua blue-green coloring is also quite devastating too, I might add! When you add to the fact that he's a social, energetic, and cuddly kitty, hey...I guess you've proven your point!

Thanks for making us all jealous! :wink:


----------



## MissLeah&MrSimba (May 8, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Oh gosh...there's so much to love about him!
> I love his coat pattern, those rosettes! And how soft and silky his fur seems to be! But his wide, acqua blue-green coloring is also quite devastating too, I might add! When you add to the fact that he's a social, energetic, and cuddly kitty, hey...I guess you've proven your point!
> 
> Thanks for making us all jealous! :wink:


He's certainly a little stunner for sure! And definitely cuddly! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

he is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Adorable! And do you notice how he's camouflaging? He's sitting up straight, trying to mimic Chester Cheetah!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

wallycat said:


> Gorgeous. He looks like a leopard or some exotic wild cat. Thanks for sharing!


 
ohhhhhhh he reminds me of a cheetah....my favorite wild cat


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Leah, Thank You for answering the "generation" question I asked! Good to know!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

MissLeah, your Simba is absolutely stunning! His markings are amazing and you are extremely lucky! 

My husband is the one 10cats2dogs referred to...hopefully someday soon I will share news that a little Bengal girl is joining our home. They are such beautiful cats!


----------

